# D-Link 802.11g/2.4GHz Wireless Router



## PREIVIIUM

Lost the CD, can I still install it some how and use it?
Anyone know?

Thanks!


----------



## ebackhus

The CD is useless. Just use the IP 192.168.0.1 to get in. The username is "admin" and there is no password.


----------



## PREIVIIUM

Whenever I plug in all the stuff into the wireless router all the lights flash and I can't use the internet or anything, what do you mean by, Just use 192.168.0.1 to get in. The username is "admin" and there is no password. I have no clue what your talking about haha. Please help!


----------



## ebackhus

When you enter admin at the login/password screen you'll see the first screen.


----------



## ebackhus

This third screen will confirm that the modem and router are talking. Also, the WAN light on the router will flash as data flows through.


----------

